# En sortit



## gvergara

Hola:
Estic familiaritzat amb la forma _en + infinitiu_, però no ho estic amb aquesta forma _en +participi passat_. Quina és la diferència?

_*En sortit *del frontó, d'una manera quasi invariable, Pei va a l'Ateneu Barcelonès.
_*De "Estiu a Pineda" de Vicenç Riera i Llorca*

Gràcies de bestreta,
G.


----------



## Elxenc

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> Estic familiaritzat amb la forma _en + infinitiu_, però no ho estic amb aquesta forma _en +participi passat_. Quina és la diferència?
> 
> _*En sortit* ???   del frontó, d'una manera quasi invariable, Pei va a l'Ateneu Barcelonès.
> _*De "Estiu a Pineda" de Vicenç Riera i Llorca*
> 
> Gràcies de bestreta,
> G.



Hola i bon dia:

No li trobe sentit a " en sortit". Potser siga:  En _havent_ sortit de... (immediatament després de sortir  de ...)

Repassa a veure si et "manca" per copiar  una part de la frase. Si no fòra així, puix aguarda a veure què et diuen altres participants.

Salutacions.


----------



## ACQM

Sentit en té "En essent sortit del frontó...", ara bé, no m'és gens familiar. Sembla una forma una mica antiga i literària.


----------



## gvergara

Elxenc said:


> Hola i bon dia:
> 
> No li trobe sentit a " en sortit". Potser siga:  En _havent_ sortit de... (immediatament després de sortir  de ...)
> 
> Repassa a veure si et "manca" per copiar  una part de la frase. Si no fòra així, puix aguarda a veure què et diuen altres participants.
> 
> Salutacions.


Gràcies, Elxenc. No em falta res per copiar.



ACQM said:


> Sentit en té "En essent sortit del frontó...", ara bé, no m'és gens familiar. Sembla una forma una mica antiga i literària.


Gràcies, també. Per què has emprat _essent _i no pas _havent_? La teva varietat de català utilitza tant _ésser _com _haver _per formar els temps compostos (com ara el francès)?

Potser _en _compleix una funció de pronom, o és una idea esgarrifosa? En aquest cas, crec que caldria afegir una coma (*En*_ (= d'aquell lloc on ell es trobava) sortit, del frontó..._)


----------



## ACQM

gvergara said:


> Gràcies, també. Per què has emprat _essent _i no pas _havent_? La teva varietat de català utilitza tant _ésser _com _haver _per formar els temps compostos (com ara el francès)?



No estic convençuda del que dic, però jo no ho veig com una estructura derivada del verb compost (havent sortit) sino d'una passiva (essent/sent sortit).


----------



## gvergara

ACQM said:


> No estic convençuda del que dic, però jo no ho veig com una estructura derivada del verb compost (havent sortit) sino d'una passiva (essent/sent sortit).


Tanmateix, crec que en aquest cas _sortir _no acceptaria una construcció passiva, perquè no és transitiu, oi?


----------



## Lurrezko

No em sona gens habitual, però en canvi sí que se sent tot sovint *en acabat*, amb el mateix sentit. Em pregunto si es tracta d'una estructura obsoleta de la qual només són corrents un grapat de casos.

_En acabat, deixa els estris al calaix._

Salut


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon vespre:

Trobe que d'aquests modismes ja n'havíem parlat. Jo, personalment, no conec al meu entorn la forma amb el particip (en acabat), i em sona molt estranya; per a mi la construcció "normal", i crec que per a tots els valencians, seria: En acaba*r*



> No estic convençuda del que dic, però jo no ho  veig com una estructura derivada del verb compost (havent sortit) sinó  d'una passiva (essent/sent sortit).



Aquesta construcció amb el verb ésser és encara utilitzada per la teua contrada? Jo trobe que seria únicament la forma clàssica, però avui desapareguda per la pressió del castellà; donat que les llengües veïnes - francés, italià- la tenen en plena vigència i nosaltres l'hem tinguda fins a ???


----------



## Elessar

_En sortit_ en l'oració que posa Gvergara podria ser una estructura paral·lela a _en acabat_, que ja ha comentat Lurrezko. Que a mi em sona estranya.

També és possible que es tracte d'una simple errata. Penseu que la lletra *t* (_sorti*t*_) està al costat de la lletra *r* en el teclat, i com que el resultat no és una falta d'ortografia (_sorti*r*_) el corrector no ho detecta.


----------



## ACQM

Elxenc said:


> Aquesta construcció amb el verb ésser és encara utilitzada per la teua contrada? Jo trobe que seria únicament la forma clàssica, però avui desapareguda



Com he dit el missatge núm. 3. No m'és coneguda i em sembla antiga i literària, però aquest és el sentit que jo li trobo. Crec que enllaça amb el que en comenta el Lurrezko.


----------



## ernest_

ACQM said:


> No estic convençuda del que dic, però jo no ho veig com una estructura derivada del verb compost (havent sortit) sino d'una passiva (essent/sent sortit).


No et sona la frase_ (en) havent dinat_ (=després de dinar)? Jo diria que _en sortit_ deu tenir el mateix origen.


----------



## Dymn

Crec que el més probable és que sigui una construcció paral·lela amb en acabat, com ja ha comentat en Lurrezko. Ho he cercat una mica per Internet i alguns dels resultats l'utilitzaven així.

En la teva frase tindria el significat de 'quan en Pei va sortir'.


----------



## ACQM

ernest_ said:


> No et sona la frase_ (en) havent dinat_ (=després de dinar)? Jo diria que _en sortit_ deu tenir el mateix origen.



Potser va per aquí la cosa. Però és que jo a "havent dinat" no li posaria "en".


----------

